# dubai tv packages



## idavictoria (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been living in dubai for 6weeks now and so far havent subcribed to a tv or internet package.
i really want to know if i can get just a tv channel package without getting a home phone and internet along with it.
please help


----------



## idavictoria (Aug 23, 2011)

saaf said:


> u can buy a du package from u can use internet and also use as a tv from internet


thanks for that but i think my building in with etisalat, i've heard a couple of my work friends saying, 
du seem to be popular tho, will have to try something


----------



## Black Jack (Jul 24, 2011)

what are the approx costs of:

television packages for americans
High speed Internet
Blackberry
Water for a 900 square foot apartment
electric


----------



## idavictoria (Aug 23, 2011)

honestly all i know is the cost for the blackberry, which is aed 130 per month for activation and then u will have to buy top ups every now and then, and that is with du, (national blackberry activation, international activation cost aed 260)
with etisalat is costs more.

for intenet and tv, try du.ae or etisalat.ae. 
they have some deals on at the moment so find out with the building is with then see


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

the etisalat and du websites list their packages with the prices


----------



## wil1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

hihi, just been here 2 weeks myself
we are thil etisalat, went with one of those bundles , net, phone and tv, net is quite expensive!! 

mobile phone, think the du mobile for blackberry is cheaper/ slightly better for bbm etc, depends on emails and usage , just check the websites

I am still on tesco mobile bbm, costing me 5 quid a month only so currently walking around with 2 phones , 1 uk bbm, and 1 local phone

wil


----------



## idavictoria (Aug 23, 2011)

yea i had my t-mobile sim in up until last sunday, and for that i only paid a fiver for, for the month so i was happy, when it ran over in to the second month they started charging me for the internet usage on the blackberry so that was taking my credit every 2days (not happy)

now thankfully i'm on du network which is really good and u get all of the blackberry package, instant message, email,internet, social blah blah blah


----------

